# Training a western horse to drive?



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I think it is more important how solid/experienced you are in driving to decide when to move up to a 4wheel. Especially one with a sensetive turning radius.

Most people have a difficult time with the proper contact and turning in general.

If you turn to sharp in a DR buggy they flip easy.

Most people try and plow rein and loose contact on 1 rein and the horse just doesn't go where you are wanting it to go. I guarantee the horse plow reined prior to being taught to neck rein.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes I see what you are saying, thanks! Might be a silly thought but I hope the mare will fit into the dr buggy shafts, she's rather wide. I think she should though.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You can use long lines to teach her contact and rein technique. My friend has the most awesome paint mare that she had trained to drive, at age 17. She doesn't like to go fast, but she really is a pleasure to drive. 

My stallion is what I call a true western pleasure horse, he is smooth and slow, but round and goes either on contact or on a loose rein. He is trained to drive....in a pair with a mare!!


----------



## chinoerika (Jun 10, 2013)

Having traveled all over the Southwest to compete in driving events one thing we learned was, how do we get all this gear, carts and two horses to the events. So if you plan to travel give some though on how to get there. Some carts will fit in a pickup, if not then what? We have seen carts on top of horse trailers, on racks on the rear of horse trailers and so on. So give it some though. Because the wife was driving a team. and took two different type carts it was like a fire drill getting it all together. We ended up with a large truck ,a three horse fifth wheel trailer with living area and a twenty foot flat bed for the carts. Overall 60 feet long. Truck and two trailers, good lord what a chore this was. Now no more driving just two horses and a simple horse trailer. Enjoy your driving' it's a ball, and yes we do miss it.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

This is dad's western riding horse. He's a 14 year old Fox Trotter. We just got him back from 6 weeks of training. He had no problem picking up driving.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

He looks really nice bold comic! Harness looks good!
Only one little suggestion is dump the overcheck ASAP and get a complete noseband. Better for the horse. You are going to have a blast with him! 
Looking forward to updates and photos of your driving!


----------

